# Virginia Frog ID



## ir0n_ma1den (Jun 17, 2007)

I found these little frogs while fishing the other day, anyone know what they are?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are baby toads, not exactly sure, but they look like bufo americanus to me.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Really need a belly shot, but I agree from those pics they look like B. americanus


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Jun 17, 2007)

belly shot


----------

